

Ship It - Tales from the Trenches - Sodaware
http://trenchescomic.com/tales/post/ship-it

======
makira
Why not just delay the manual save until the auto-save is done ? That'd take
just a few hours to implement and test...

~~~
monochromatic
If your answer to a bug like this, a week from the deadline, is that the only
way to fix it is to rewrite the entire file structure instead of putting in a
workaround... you probably deserve to be fired. I do wonder if they had
someone else code up a workaround before shipping though.

~~~
ansy
I don't think it's clear, but it seems like the person who wrote the article
is a QA tester and the developer who suggested the fix was another person.

I doubt they would fire a QA tester just for finding a bug. He might have been
laid off with a bunch of other people or he might have been getting a big head
about his prize defect. Granted, it is kind of a big defect. But some people
can be sore winners.

------
joelhaasnoot
We had a tester/QA person like this for a project, an older lady who knew the
domain at hand, but not so much about computers. She'd find the craziest bugs
and produce amazing stack traces, mostly in the last week before a release was
to go out. By the last week before release, it took the program manager 2
minutes to see that the bugs were not worth fixing...

------
huhtenberg
I worked with a dev who was assigned to a full-time QA duty by the management.
Sort of development pre-QA tester if you will. Guess what? He filed over 200 (
_two hundred_ ) bug reports within a couple of weeks. _Major_ ones. Other devs
never complained, the management was ecstatic, but the guy still quit few
months later because they refused to release him from QA duty and back into
the development.

~~~
salemh
Curious if you can expand on your thoughts / experience related to Developers
on QA duties, versus a "Developer in Test" designing the frameworks for
automation (or, would that be company dependant?)

The difficulty in recruiting SDET'S / SET's is...ridiculous (though some
companies don't different between a strong automation QA and a mid-SDET),
however, as a single EG, a top-3 financial firm's Developer in Test positions
(agnostic on languages) were the highest paid developers in the company (sans
HFT). They were also held to the most strict of hiring standards (target
school, Masters, 3.+ GPA, summa cum laude, stable work history of 3-5 years at
a time with companies, etc.)

------
bragh
Rest of the stories on the page should be printed out as a reminder for
everyone not to ever work in the games industry.

~~~
genbattle
I agree, but I also think that to a certain extent no matter where you work in
the software industry there is always a certain amount of this going on.

People just tend to get screwed over more often in the games industry because
people think it's the holy grail of jobs, so you have 10 more poor saps lining
up to replace every 1 who gets fired over something like this.

------
edge17
i'd hire that guy

~~~
writetoalok
yes, curious why he was fired for? Maybe he reported it too late ...

~~~
dholowiski
Sounds like they shotthe messenger

~~~
candre717
Embarrassing business practices.

~~~
rokhayakebe
Which happens a lot more than you think.

